# Installing Apache / IIS



## HazmiFie (Nov 13, 2007)

Hello!

Does anyone knows a great site that correctly teach step by step on how to install either Apache or IIS? I've tried installing them at least three times already but all failed to present the simple php page that i created correctly. My first and second attempt were to install Apache and IIS by using the guide given in the Php book that i bought but both didnt succeed. My third attempt was by referring to one of the webpage that i found after googling for it. 

I dont know but it seems like all three guides that i followed so far didnt teach them correctly and fully, like for example one of the tutorial didnt mentioned about what to do on certain options, etc (i forgot which and what since all my attempts were made more than a month ago). So, does anyone knows a great site that correctly teach what i need? Or is there anyone willing to help me by assisting me online and in realtime? =/


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My Windows XP server uses Apache 2 Triad (www.apache2triad.net) and it works great for me. It has a nice web-based GUI for configuring settings and is very feature-filled.


----------



## HazmiFie (Nov 13, 2007)

sorry ebackhus...i didnt notice that i havent updates my profile, im actually using Windows Vista... any other suggestions?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Try this alternative: XAMP. According to XAMP, it should be compatible with Vista.


----------



## mydediserver (Jul 21, 2009)

yes , XAMP should work .


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A2P may work under Vista just refuse to install that... OS.


----------

